# 1969



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Obviously a glitch somewhere and not necessarily with the forum but this is weird enough I thought it would tickle a few folks

Just logged in using a newly-installed Linux Mint OS and firefox, never logged in on this machine before. On finding ttforum.co.uk it appears I am already logged in, as it says welcome back (not username though). Last visited, New Year's Eve, 1969. You have new messages

Once actually logged in, all is well but did make me giggle and regurgitate a little bit of curry


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bit of a life on mars moment :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can relate to the curry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Shhhhh


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When I logged in last week I saw that Naughty had made a post in 1989 also :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's very naughTTy - I wonder why.


----------

